# From Nj 2 Ky - my grandfathers Ep' s 2 a V ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

What a ride I'm still on !!! Kentucky comforts me - Family - Friends & pups - the field that we spend such a short time - TRY that in Central Park - My Pups HUNT - LOL !!!


----------

